# Continental 4 season or gatorskin



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

I am looking for a training tire that has good puncture protection. 

Between the Continental 4 season and the Gatorskin which would you choose and why?

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My friends ride the Gators, I ride the 4000'S, but I think my next tire will be the 4 Season. 
Bike Tires Direct say this...


> If you've used the Continental Gatorskin and are looking for similar durability with added performance, give this one a try.


http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pco4sv/continental_grand_prix_4-season_with_vectran/pp.htm

Plus, I think they're a little lighter too.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've had good luck with both. I currently have 25mm four seasons on my mileage wheelset but I liked the Ultra Gatorskins better. The only downside of folding ultras is that they only come in 23mm. There isn't a big difference between 23 and 25 with continental. When the Four Seasons wear out, I will use Ultras. 

I rode my rear foldable gatorskin ultra down to the casing with no flats in 2007. I was really impressed with the handling of a "training" tire.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

+1 for the Continental Ultra Gatorskins.
Great roll and durable/puncture resistant.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bigbill said:


> The only downside of folding ultras is that they only come in 23mm.


I have some 25s...maybe your LBS just doesn't carry them?

http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?id=BPC326776


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> My friends ride the Gators, I ride the 4000'S, but I think my next tire will be the 4 Season.
> Bike Tires Direct say this...
> 
> http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pco4sv/continental_grand_prix_4-season_with_vectran/pp.htm
> ...


Dunno...if you want really high performance tires get the 4000s--the folding Ultra Gatorskins are nearly as nice though and way more durable.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I have some 25s...maybe your LBS just doesn't carry them?
> 
> http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?id=BPC326776


Just must be where I shop. I buy tires on line and I haven't seen a 25 offered. My LBS charges $55 for wire bead ultra gatorskins, no thanks.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I just rode 55 miles through steady to torrential rain on a trip in Florida, and the 4 seasons were amazing in the wet. I was really pleasantly surprised at the low rolling resistance too (23mm) as it was dry on the next day 75 miler. I can't comment on puncture protection but I can state that the tire is pretty good in sand, that is until it sinks in, at which point the bike stops and the rider proceeds over the handlebars...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Just must be where I shop. I buy tires on line and I haven't seen a 25 offered. My LBS charges $55 for wire bead ultra gatorskins, no thanks.


Well the Conti 25s are like 23s in most brands.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Finding Gatorskins with kevlar beads is very difficult. I don't think i've ever seen them in 700x25. The Four Seasons are available in 23, 25 and 28 at Probikekit.com for about $33 each, with kevlar beads and free shipping. That would be my choice. I don't like wire beads or narrow tires.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Finding Gatorskins with kevlar beads is very difficult. I don't think i've ever seen them in 700x25. The Four Seasons are available in 23, 25 and 28 at Probikekit.com for about $33 each, with kevlar beads and free shipping. That would be my choice. I don't like wire beads or narrow tires.


I got my last Ultra Gatorskin 25 at Excel....they are over $50 a tire though.

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...kin+Folding&vendorCode=CONTI&major=1&minor=27


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I got my last Ultra Gatorskin 25 at Excel....they are over $50 a tire though.
> 
> http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...kin+Folding&vendorCode=CONTI&major=1&minor=27


23mm ultra gatorskins are $26 at PBK. I just bought four ultras from Ribble since I was paying for other shipping anyway. $26 at Ribble.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bigbill said:


> 23mm ultra gatorskins are $26 at PBK. I just bought four ultras from Ribble since I was paying for other shipping anyway. $26 at Ribble.


Yeah I'm sure you can get them for a lot less if you shop around.

//thanks for the PBK tip...I just ordered 2 of the 700x23s..that's a killer price and free ship also. 

Only 10 left when I ordered.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I've done three seasons on Ultra Gatorskins. What I find is that they get loose really easy when cold and wet. Really greasy feeling. I've been riding a set of 4 Seasons for a few hundred miles now in sub freezing, and nasty cold rainy weather. I like the feel of the 4 Seasons a lot better. My Gatorskins are now in line for trainer use.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've never used gatorskins, but I'm using 25 mm 4 Seasons on my commuter. Fantastic.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

magic said:


> I've done three seasons on Ultra Gatorskins. What I find is that they get loose really easy when cold and wet. Really greasy feeling. I've been riding a set of 4 Seasons for a few hundred miles now in sub freezing, and nasty cold rainy weather. I like the feel of the 4 Seasons a lot better. My Gatorskins are now in line for trainer use.


I know its OT, but I was using an old gatorskin ultra on my trainer for about a year. About two weeks ago I replaced it with a Conti indoor trainer tire. Wow, what a difference. I have a computrainer and would have issues with tire slippage while climbing. No more with the yellow trainer tire.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I know its OT, but I was using an old gatorskin ultra on my trainer for about a year. About two weeks ago I replaced it with a Conti indoor trainer tire. Wow, what a difference. I have a computrainer and would have issues with tire slippage while climbing. No more with the yellow trainer tire.


Good to know! We have CompuTrainer too. I mostly leave my Tri/TT bike on there during these months though, but I'll likely toss the old Gatorskins and roll the 4 Seasons outside during the wet and cold months (I flip my CycloCross bike over to wet weather commuting and rides duty this time of year).


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm very pleased with the performance of my 4 seasons (23mm) specially in wet conditions. They roll very smooth and comfortable in long rides. I'm eager to try some ultra gatorskins too!


----------

